# Windows disappear and screen goes black randomly



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey everyone. I have a used Android phone that my boyfriend gave me which has a problem with the screen going black and window disappearing randomly. It happens several times when using it and sometimes it closes to the main screen. I m very inexperienced with Android phones and would greatly appreciate some help in fixing this.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

What is the brand and model of the phone? Many Android phones are very different, but the only thing tha I can think of would be a factory reset, that is without knowing anything about what phone it is.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

It is an AT&T Z998.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

I think the phone's software such as drivers and firmware need to be updated but I don't know how to do it. I would appreciate help with this. I think it might fix the issue.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Go to settings and scroll all the way to the bottom and tap about phone, then go to software and check what Android version you have


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have Android 4.1.2.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Okay, the first thing to try is a soft reset, it's not guaranteed to fix but I had a similar problem with a Motorola Droid that I had. To soft reset, do the following:
1. Wait until an app crashes or you see that black screen
2. Immediately take out the battery (that won't delete everything, just the stuff that would be making the apps crash)
3. Then wait one minute and reinsert the battery 
Keep me posted, 
TheNext


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

I tried the soft reset after it happened and it helped a little. Unfortunately the problem came back after a little while.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Go to settings, storage and clear cache, go to the apps that crash separately and clear cache, and if all else fails, you may be able to try something like a launcher.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Looks like you can update it to KitKat (Android 4.4): http://www.zteusa.com/att-z998

I'd do that along with a factory reset and see how it works.


----------

